# organ variety



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

right nwo I have beef kidney and beef liver in my freezer... i took out a hunk of liver and its dethawed in my fridge, they have been getting their daily ration of the liver. Next week I will defrost some of the kidneys and that will be their organ next week. Is this ok or should I be switching it up every day? is there any way at all the lessen the piss smell of kidneys? Its making me gag.:yuck:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Jgk2383 said:


> right nwo I have beef kidney and beef liver in my freezer... i took out a hunk of liver and its dethawed in my fridge, they have been getting their daily ration of the liver. Next week I will defrost some of the kidneys and that will be their organ next week. Is this ok or should I be switching it up every day? is there any way at all the lessen the piss smell of kidneys? Its making me gag.:yuck:


It's dethawing, eh?  So you're re-freezing it?


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> It's dethawing, eh?  So you're re-freezing it?


Huh? Ok I think im getting american sayings wrong. Dethawing to me means its unfreezing in your refridgerator. Is this wrong?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL, sorry I couldn't resist. No, thawing means unfreezing. DEthawing means, well, freezing again, if you catch my drift?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Liver is in the refrigerator! Got it.

It is fine to feed one organ until gone then switch to another. Balance over time!

Thawing is the same as defrosting. Not sure if dethawing is the same as freezing!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks! I wonder how ridiculous I must sound in person then when I talk to people. I must re read up on different words/terms americans use.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Just curious, where are you from? :]


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you sound fine. english has so many idioms that i get confused, having not been born here...: )

i feed my dogs a piece of liver and a piece of kidney every day....right after their morning walk, which is around 5 a.m. these days.

since they don't eat breakfast until around 8, it provides them with their vitamins in the form of a treat.....i approximate 5% liver and 5% kidney for their weekly diet intake....comes out to about 1/2 ounce per organ.

some people feed organs once a week, when they remember, sometimes it's a whole meal...however you want to do it, there is no hard and fast rule.....

i do it this way, because my older girl gets loose stools so easily and liver and kidney are very rich...so a little bit every day works for me.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Jgk2383 said:


> Thanks! I wonder how ridiculous I must sound in person then when I talk to people. I must re read up on different words/terms americans use.


Nooo you don't sound ridiculous at all! I hope I didn't make you think that! I was just teasing. So many people say "dethaw" even though "thaw" is what they really mean that I just couldn't help myself. I promise you don't sound silly!!!  

Dethaw simply isn't a word.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Lamb kidneys don't smell nearly as much as beef kidney, after your done with beef kidney give lamb a try. That is the only organs my dogs usually eat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Lamb kidneys don't smell nearly as much as beef kidney, after your done with beef kidney give lamb a try. That is the only organs my dogs usually eat.


that's true.....mine eat lamb kidney now and beef liver....when i run out, they'll get lamb liver, too...

the one i won't feed is pork liver or pork kidney. i don't care much for pork anyway, but their organs have a stench that even i can't handle.


----------



## tracydr (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't even notice your English and I have 12 years of college. Your spelling is good and that's what drives me crazy!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> that's true.....mine eat lamb kidney now and beef liver....when i run out, they'll get lamb liver, too...
> 
> the one i won't feed is pork liver or pork kidney. i don't care much for pork anyway, but their organs have a stench that even i can't handle.


Henry won't touch lamb kidney or liver. You know what's funny? I finally got Henry to start eating raw organs! I just had to switch up the animal. He seems to NOT like pork or lamb organs, but is eating beef kidney and chicken livers raw! Thank GOODNESS!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

tracydr said:


> I don't even notice your English and I have 12 years of college. Your spelling is good and that's what drives me crazy!


I agree. Your spelling, grammar, etc. is better than the average American's! :smile: I really hope I didn't make you feel bad...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Henry won't touch lamb kidney or liver. You know what's funny? I finally got Henry to start eating raw organs! I just had to switch up the animal. He seems to NOT like pork or lamb organs, but is eating beef kidney and chicken livers raw! Thank GOODNESS!


i had read so many posts on so many forums about the picky dog, the indulgent owner....the tearing out of hair and all kinds of problems...and i was dealing with cannon butt, wishing i had picky dogs LOL

so...when it came to feeding them anything first time, i gave them toothpick sized pieces for at least a week before increasing...

strange thing....they will eat just about anything now except pork liver. i would have to shove it down their throats...and i think it smells worse than tripe and you know what that smells like...so in this case, i will indulge LOL

glad you got them to eat organs...yay..


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

ha no no. Someone else in another thread pointed out something I said and then you had made mention so I thought I wasnt as good as I thought I was. Im Italian


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I was looking at organs and was wondering about the thymus, spleen, pancreas, adrenal, does anyone feed these and is it better to stick with kidney and liver? These organs from beef or bison


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Chocx2 said:


> I was looking at organs and was wondering about the thymus, spleen, pancreas, adrenal, does anyone feed these and is it better to stick with kidney and liver? These organs from beef or bison


All of those are good to feed but few people do. They are pretty difficult to find. Liver and kidney are the most nutritious and easiest to find.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

certainly that's my problem..finding the more exotic ....i don't want to call them that. they aren't....but i've not found spleen or pancreas or thymus....

i'm not looking real hard for it, either.....liver and kidney provide enough vitamins and the occasional eye from fish....i'm okay with that.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Spleen is pretty easy to find around here so I have been feeding liver, kidney and spleen as my main organs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

send me some? : )


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll take some spleen too please!


----------



## Sunyoung (Feb 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> certainly that's my problem..finding the more exotic ....i don't want to call them that. they aren't....but i've not found spleen or pancreas or thymus....
> 
> i'm not looking real hard for it, either.....liver and kidney provide enough vitamins and the occasional eye from fish....i'm okay with that.


I just ordered some pancreas through our (I think you're in it too) co-op in the Oregon green tripe database. There should be one opening up for Washington soon I think.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, but isn't that a mix for dogs with a certain health condition?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Yes, but isn't that a mix for dogs with a certain health condition, I can't think of it right off the top of my head. It's a mix isn't it? I think both re and I are strictly looking for spleen as is.


yeah...it is within a mix....they do have ground pancreas chubs, but you have to use it within thirty days, so that's no good for my guys. they're too small.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Actually, I just looked at the site and yes, you have to use it within 3 months but it looks like it is just pancreas.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Actually, I just looked at the site and yes, you have to use it within 3 months but it looks like it is just pancreas.


it is just pancreas.....the ones with spleen are the combination organ chubs.


----------

